# Medals while posted overseas



## dimsum (24 May 2012)

Hi, 

I'm wondering if anyone has had any experience getting medals awarded and mounted while posted overseas?  I'm due to get my CD and likely a bar to the GCS, and was wondering how to ask for the ribbon, extra backing and stuff for court-mounting the two together?  

Thanks!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 May 2012)

I would hit up any of the medal mounters that the Aussies use as far as mounting.  File a claim in the normal way through your supporting OR.

Contact a Canadian supplier for the minis, say William Scully or Joe Drouin.  There was a member of this site that does it as well (http://forums.army.ca/forums/members/17714) but he seems to be deployed so is probably out of circulation for a bit.

Drop me a PM and I'll see if I can get some ribbon and mail it out.


----------



## dimsum (24 May 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (24 May 2012)

Greetings, I just came across this post and thought to ask here; I have been  meaning to get my family members WW2 medals mounted/cleaned/etc. Can you refer me to someone that offers this service?

Regards,


----------



## dangerboy (24 May 2012)

I got my medals done by "Medal Mounting Canada" www.MedalMounting.ca. They did a good job and were done at a reasonable price.


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (24 May 2012)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I got my medals done by "Medal Mounting Canada" www.MedalMounting.ca. They did a good job and were done at a reasonable price.



Thanks, I am going to request a quote.


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2012)

RDY2SRV12 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I am going to request a quote.



There's also:

www.williamscully.ca

They just did all my minis and they did an excellent job. I will have my regular sized medals back from them next week. I am very impressed with their work ... and I've had occasion to use quite a few places over my career.


----------



## Occam (25 May 2012)

I'll throw in a good word for Murray Lee at Lee's Medal Mounting in Dartmouth, NS.  He's done a few jobs for me over the years, always high quality work from my experience.  http://leemedals.com/


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (25 May 2012)

Thanks to all for the information - it is always good to have options!


----------

